# Black & Red



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I might need one of these... lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You don't ride the camo one enough as it is lmao :haha:


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol u need to prove him wrong and get up with us to ride...but that t4 does look great especially if you put 30"s and some black and red bead locks on it.a buddy of mine has one (but green) and it's and badass ride,don't tell him I said that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

filthyredneck said:


> You don't ride the camo one enough as it is lmao :haha:


:ugh:  lol I know


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower on here has a dark royal red one and its a tank goes any where especially for the size. P why did u have to put that pic up now I want one....lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know I know. I need to quit looking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Great thing is you can buy the black body panels for $600 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah but that doesn't get me a 4 seater lol


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol you have to forgive good times,I think he meant that he could make his look like that for $600 (he owns that green t4 I pictured up top)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh. Lol well if he does he better post pics lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah but that doesn't get me a 4 seater lol


Why do you want a 4-seater?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Actually I misread mikebrute thinking it was maxpower wanting a black one. Try not to hang me fellas..lol. I would like one. Not sure about red cage though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Oh. Lol well if he does he better post pics lol


Lol...I am not very good about taking pics. I need to tighten up:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Why do you want a 4-seater?


Parents. Friends. Lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Parents. Friends. Lol


Room to expand the family!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Woo hoo, somewhere for me to sit when I go to Alabama for a visit. :thinkerg:
I'm not a backseat driver.....honest


----------

